# British dragon 1ml amps -10 amps box! NEW BATCH!



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2016)

new interested products...
1 ml BD amps
we sale only 10 amps at time!
we will start to ship in next few days!
for more info send em pm over shop since i am busy and not come much to forums anymore!



10 X 1 ml amps of BOLDABOL BD 200mg 
10 X 1 ml amps of TESTABOL ENANTHATE BD 250mg 
10 X 1 ml amps of TESTABOL DEPOT BD 200mg 
10 X 1 ml amps of TESTABOL PROPIONATE BD 100mg 
10 X 1 ml amps of TRENABOL BD 80mg 
10 X 1 ml amps of SUSTABOL BD 250mg 
10 X 1 ml amps of DECABOL BD 200mg

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.co...itish-dragon-1ml-amps-10-amps-box!-NEW-BATCH!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 1, 2016)

guys i have 7 days VIP offer buy 5 boxes get 5 free!
or buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## Grozny (Sep 13, 2016)

sweat deal bro !!


----------



## domestic-supply (Sep 27, 2016)

British Dragon finally comes out with some new products?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2016)

anybody interested connect me..look like forum real slow..no pms,nothing?


----------



## BadGas (Oct 16, 2016)

Your link, in your signature, isn't working brother. 

This one: http://www.World-Pharma.in

Or clicking on your banner.


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

British Dragon has great products.  Been around along time.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 22, 2016)

i have offer this week for this amps!
buy 2 boxes get 3 free...but right now my shop is down...we move to new server
you can talk to me over mail if you are interested.

world-pharma@tutanota.com


----------

